# Canon Lens in the Classifieds



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Just posted this. Thought perhaps someone here would be interested.

Thanks,
Brandon

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=294546


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

I am not trying to be an ***** but your prices of what it is worth are a little off. Here's two links. These are new prices. If it doesn't sell for 300(which isn't a bad price) might consider dropping it 50$ or so. I personal own and use that lens and like it. Good luck and hope you don't take this the wrong way.

Josh

http://www.cameta.com/Canon-EF-28-135mm-f-3-5-5-6-IS-USM-Zoom-Lens-NEW-NO-Original-Box-25421.cfm

329.95
*

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/585955-USA/Canon_CA2813535IS_EF_28_135mm_f_3_5_5_6_IS.html

389.95 BH is expensive all around so expect this to be one of the higher prices.


----------



## adamfromtexas (Jun 22, 2009)

BigPole said:


> I am not trying to be an ***** but your prices of what it is worth are a little off. Here's two links. These are new prices. If it doesn't sell for 300(which isn't a bad price) might consider dropping it 50$ or so. I personal own and use that lens and like it. Good luck and hope you don't take this the wrong way.
> 
> Josh
> 
> ...


DUDE you're such a Dick LOL.. jk


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I know diddlydick about this stuff. I googled it and that is what popped up. She want's some L lens or something so this one has to go I suppose. Just trying to help out. Reasonable offers are always welcome. Thanks for the tip. 

Brandon


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

This lens is supplied with the Canon kit bundles and I see several a week come across Craigslist in Austin. Probably more than that in Houston. With a local sale, that's your competition, not BH or Adorama...I'm just sayin....


----------

